# Gay Tunisian politician Mounir Baatour is running for President



## Tommy Tainant

Gay Tunisian politician Mounir Baatour is running for President

*A gay politician has announced he is running to become President of Tunisia, where homosexuality is still illegal.

Mounir Baatour, the head of the country’s fringe Liberal Party and a well-known campaigner for LGBT rights, has announced he will contest the country’s Presidential elections on November 10.
*
Well good luck to this young man. It will be a guage on progress when we see how many votes he gets.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Gay Tunisian politician Mounir Baatour is running for President
> 
> *A gay politician has announced he is running to become President of Tunisia, where homosexuality is still illegal.
> 
> Mounir Baatour, the head of the country’s fringe Liberal Party and a well-known campaigner for LGBT rights, has announced he will contest the country’s Presidential elections on November 10.
> *
> Well good luck to this young man. It will be a guage on progress when we see how many votes he gets.


How exciting.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay Tunisian politician Mounir Baatour is running for President
> 
> *A gay politician has announced he is running to become President of Tunisia, where homosexuality is still illegal.
> 
> Mounir Baatour, the head of the country’s fringe Liberal Party and a well-known campaigner for LGBT rights, has announced he will contest the country’s Presidential elections on November 10.
> *
> Well good luck to this young man. It will be a guage on progress when we see how many votes he gets.
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting.
Click to expand...

I think it will be for Gay Tunisians. Its all part of breaking down barriers.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay Tunisian politician Mounir Baatour is running for President
> 
> *A gay politician has announced he is running to become President of Tunisia, where homosexuality is still illegal.
> 
> Mounir Baatour, the head of the country’s fringe Liberal Party and a well-known campaigner for LGBT rights, has announced he will contest the country’s Presidential elections on November 10.
> *
> Well good luck to this young man. It will be a guage on progress when we see how many votes he gets.
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will be for Gay Tunisians. Its all part of breaking down barriers.
Click to expand...

Sheep shaggers outnumber them 10,000,000:1, but then they're Arabs.


----------



## xyz

Tunisia is more liberal than other countries in the area, however there are a few fundamentalists there too, and you only need a few to ruin things. Not necessarily that they would commit terrorist attacks, but they can be really annoying.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

xyz said:


> Tunisia is more liberal than other countries in the area, however there are a few fundamentalists there too, and you only need a few to ruin things. Not necessarily that they would commit terrorist attacks, but they can be really annoying.


Never felt comfortable there.Remember a little fellow following us around Tunis one afternoon.We were just sight seeing. After a few hours of it he sat down in the same cafe and I lost it. Went over and asked him what his game was and he buggered off. Bit silly to do that really.


----------



## xyz

Tommy Tainant said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunisia is more liberal than other countries in the area, however there are a few fundamentalists there too, and you only need a few to ruin things. Not necessarily that they would commit terrorist attacks, but they can be really annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Never felt comfortable there.Remember a little fellow following us around Tunis one afternoon.We were just sight seeing. After a few hours of it he sat down in the same cafe and I lost it. Went over and asked him what his game was and he buggered off. Bit silly to do that really.
Click to expand...

A child or just a short guy?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

xyz said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunisia is more liberal than other countries in the area, however there are a few fundamentalists there too, and you only need a few to ruin things. Not necessarily that they would commit terrorist attacks, but they can be really annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Never felt comfortable there.Remember a little fellow following us around Tunis one afternoon.We were just sight seeing. After a few hours of it he sat down in the same cafe and I lost it. Went over and asked him what his game was and he buggered off. Bit silly to do that really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A child or just a short guy?
Click to expand...

Well he had a moustache.


----------



## anotherlife

This is the country where they killed Kadaffi by beating him with their dicks?  No surprise.  Of was the Lybia?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

anotherlife said:


> This is the country where they killed Kadaffi by beating him with their dicks?  No surprise.  Of was the Lybia?


Maybe this will help.


----------



## Sunni Man

Tommy Tainant said:


> Gay Tunisian politician Mounir Baatour is running for President


No doubt ISIS will cut short his presidential bid with extreme prejudice.  ...


----------

